
New Mathematical Model Suggests How The Brain Might Stay In Balance - fogus
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/09/090927152049.htm
======
a-priori
The article is light on details, but I suspect that his model is predicting
the cortical minicolumns. Minicolumns are small, comprising around 100
neurons, but are mostly self-contained, self-regulating units, and are very
consistent across all mammals.

------
davi
<http://arxiv.org/abs/0808.3996>

------
roundsquare
_our system is anti-Hebbian_

From what I can tell from the description, thats not quite right. Its Hebbian
between groups but anti-Hebbian within a group. Am I reading this correctly?

